# Back to basics



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

For awhile I was using brass sighting system with fiber optics and because the slingshot was new I did not want to remove them for good.Well honeymoon over I've removed all gimmicks and gone back to basics and IMO it now gives me a better sight picture than before,hit rate as also gone up which proves to me gimmicks I don't need after all.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

well most of the time just the simple basics of shooting is the best answer..you will alway improve ya know by keep shooting

I my self have user card board with a cross marked on the cardboard...this way I can tell where my shots are..being high ,low

or right ,left of the cross middle section..this help me to correct for better shot placement..For my self I went back to 10 feet and the

when I had a group like a half dollar size..I would move back another 5 feet and shoot again..I kept doing this until I can get back to 30 feet with the same size group half dollar size...Next I would use just a little smaller target size and keep shooting..

But this works for me..But you will have to figure out what will work for you my friend..best to you on your shooting..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

got say I'm with you both, pure instinctive for the most part, simple as this sounds I had read where it mentioned using the tubes as a line of site, now don't ask me why but after hearing this things got way better for me, and of course I asked myself... self why you not think of this? self no reply.... sometimes ya never know, but by keeping your eyes and ears open just what you will learn


----------

